# morocco Virgins



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, I am planning on touring Europe all of next year and was hopefully planning on visiting Morocco. I was wondering whether anybody else is planning on going, roughly Jan, not bothered when, We are flexible. just wondering if we could tag along with anyone for a few days till we get our feet...Safety in numbers and all that!!

I have also enquired with my insurance company and they will not cover me in Morocco...wondered whether there is any insurance cover/breakdown cover you can buy in Morocco? Our friends did it many years ago and didnt take any...something which I am not brave enough to do!! :roll: 

Any help would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Safeguard cover morocco

Desert Detours is a company that organises motorhome tours over their if you aren't brave enough! We're thinking of going with them as I reckon we'll see 10x more with them than if we went alone.

HTH


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*JUST DO IT*

hello All,
When we first retired and went fulltiming 4 years ago we were also a little dubious about Morocco on our own....DONT BE WORRIED.....ITS GREAT !!!......We now go for 6 months every year, if you need a little hand holding you will find motorhomers in Morocco very friendly...all nationalities, but mostly French. Each year on the ferry over to Morocco we have befriended people and they have tagged along with us until they feel they have a bit of confidence.
If you have lots of money then by all means go with an organised trip...you could save a lot by doing it yourself and feel free to PM us if we can help any further...We are leaving on the Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry on the 25th Oct.....too early for you ?????

Jenny and gordon


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

*Morocco Jan2009*

We are going beginning of Jan 2009 with Desert detours but I think that tour might be full. Anybody any idea what the weather will be like in Morocco at that time of year? i am expecting warmish days and cold nights.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

clayton9 said:


> I have also enquired with my insurance company and they will not cover me in Morocco...wondered whether there is any insurance cover/breakdown cover you can buy in Morocco?


Ray (Dad...Desert Detours) is currently away on the October Tour.
(See other Postings)

Some of you may remember me as i wrote up a posting "Diary" while dad was on one of his tours last year.

There are no real problems with Morocco, apart from Insuarance Cover/breakdown cover is still not avaliable in Morocco :? 
However Dad/Desert Detours have Agency Arrangments for our own clients who travel with us.

One other thing be aware ferry prices have gone through the roof dramatically through-out the year and for January the prices stand at 1,000 EUROS (YES, 1,000 EUROS) 8O

In reply to "ceejayt" 
WEATHER 4 years ago in January was snow and bliazzards in the High Atlas and Forest Areas. 
The last 2 years our clients have been sunbathing in the High Atlas and Forest Areas.

Daytime Temp. - Mild to Hot 
Evening Temp - Can be Chilly/Cold to Severe.

So January gives you a mixture.

1 of the many reasons for going with a guided tour is not just the many additional things you will see (Places you would not imagine excisted, breath taking scenery etc... ) but it is the avoidance of weather conditions and changing of routes due to weather etc... and with Tour groups like Desert Detours, Insuarance is avaliable.

But whatever you decide to do wheather it is a solo trip or with a Tour operated Group, Morocco is a must place to visit.

Hope this has been some help.

Rebecca


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all,
We are going to morocco crossing about 11th December to about the 5th January. It is our first time too, but we have had fantastic suggestions and support from both Blaine and thesmithies. Both have made us feel confident and excited to tour morocco.

Desert tours were fully booked for xmas tour, and the January one didnt fit out dates.

We dont mind if someone wants to cross with us and spend the first few days with us, we are novices though, but dont mind safety in numbers.

Kind regards
Pat and Neil


----------

